# Popcorn for ponies?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Corn is very high in NSC and is not a good feed for horses at all. However, as a little treat, esp. well processed(as I would class popped:lol, I can't imagine, unless the horse was severely sensitive, it would be a problem at all, flavoured or not.

Froot Loops....? Again, in tiny quantities, there's likely no harm & likely no worse than giving them any other horse type cookies, sweet feed or other junk food. If you're in the habit of giving treats regularly or for training or such, I'd use healthy stuff though. Mine just get their pelleted ration balancer as training treats, with the odd diced carrot as a special.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Giving your horse a bit of popcorn here and there isn't going to hurt them.

My one gelding loves licorice, scotch mints are a hit in our barn for most the horses, my guy has had sips of coke from my can :lol:,
He absolutely LOVES cheese...go figure.
I also have a boarders horse that wont touch any food item, carrots, apples, heck even sugar cubes and they turn up their nose. Such a silly girl.

Obviously you wouldn't feed large quantities of these things to a horse, but a little nibble here and there....meh...


*fruit loops...love it! IL have to try that with Baker and see if he likes it...cant imagine why not he eats anything I put in front of his face really...lol


----------



## Romie (Mar 11, 2011)

I would not recommend feeding corn to your horse in general but popped corn's starch becomes gelatinized which increases absorption in the small intestine. That makes it a little better than feeding regular corn


----------

